# lien ed2k et frostwire



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2006)

j'amerais bien télécharger le film indiqué sur cette page :

http://reopen911.online.fr/?cat=5

si l'on renvoie à un P2P ce n'est pas une question de copie illégale, mais parce le film fait 700 Mo, seulement le lien est un lien ed2k, et je ne sais absolument pas comment utiliser ce lien, j'avais déjà utiliser frostwire pour partager beaucoup de photos avec une colo, et je l'ai plutôt bien en main, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour les liens ed2k, j'ai essayer amule, mais il plante dès que je touche aux préférences, et il est super lourd.

Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Essaye edonkey2000 
Il faut ouvrir les ports de ton firewall et de ton routeur et voila


----------



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2006)

OK edonkey est dl, par contre je ne conna&#238;s ni les ports &#224; ouvrir, ni comment faire pour lui donner une adresse ...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2006)

Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du logiciel, tu as les ports UDP et TCP (de m&#233;moire, c'est 4662 et xxxx)

Ensuite, tu autorises ces ports dans ton firewall, et dans ton routeur 

Au fait, tu as quel FAI? j'espere que ce n'est pas Free en non d&#233;group&#233;, parce que l&#224;, tu peux oublier...


----------



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2006)

Ok parfait, je suis connect&#233; et la recherhce fonctionne, donc la connection est &#233;tablie ...

Alors, comment je fait pour me connecte &#224; une adresse de type ed2k:// ??

Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2006)

tu copies ce lien du site ou il se trouve (Pomme-C)
Dans edonkey, tu fais un clic droit : coller le lien edk ou en anglais "Paste edk link 

et normalement, le t&#233;l&#233;chargement commence, si bien sur, il y a des sources


----------



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2006)

ok, merci, j'essaye d&#232;s que edonkey ne rame plus, (j'ai lanc&#233; le partage de fichiers un peu pourris genre dessins power point, et tout ce que j'ai dans mes archies, pour augmenter la vitesse, et il y du mal   )


----------



## yzykom (15 Novembre 2006)

Autre possibilit&#233;, tr&#232;s simple et acceptant les liens ed2k : aMule, d'origine Linux et qui a &#233;t&#233; port&#233;e sur Mac OS.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2006)

Tu as lu le premier post? 



> j'ai essayer amule, mais il plante d&#232;s que je touche aux pr&#233;f&#233;rences, et il est super lourd.


----------



## yzykom (15 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Tu as lu le premier post?



Oups ! :rose: 
Je n'étais pas descendu jusqu'en bas. Et comme ça fonctionne bien chez moi ...

Bon, ben pas aMule, alors ...


----------



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2006)

bon reprenons, parce que je ne comprend rien, j'ai ce lien : 

ed2k://|file|Loose%20Change%202nd%20Edition%20avec%20sous-titrage%20fran%C3%A7ais.avi|563657254|A91404783B073B74A7D90CE059399DAC|/

je le copie, et j'arrive dans eddonkey, qu'est ce que je fais quand j'en suis à la capture d'écran en pièce jointe ??

merci,


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> bon reprenons, parce que je ne comprend rien, j'ai ce lien :
> 
> ed2k://|file|Loose%20Change%202nd%20Edition%20avec%20sous-titrage%20fran%C3%A7ais.avi|563657254|A91404783B073B74A7D90CE059399DAC|/
> 
> ...



Tu vas dans internet, parce que (en rouge, en plus) :


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> bon reprenons, parce que je ne comprend rien, j'ai ce lien :
> 
> ed2k://|file|Loose%20Change%202nd%20Edition%20avec%20sous-titrage%20fran%C3%A7ais.avi|563657254|A91404783B073B74A7D90CE059399DAC|/
> 
> ...



Tu vas dans transferts, et dans la partie haute, tu colles ton lien


----------



## tantoillane (16 Novembre 2006)

Ok merci, c'est partit, par contre le d&#233;bit est pitoyable .... 0 ko/s


----------



## tantoillane (16 Novembre 2006)

Un dernier truc: j'ai maintenant 15 sources, la barre d'avancement n'est donc plus rouge mais bleue. Pourquoi le t&#233;l&#233;chargement ne commence pas ??

Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2006)

Peut &#234;tre parce que tu es en liste d'attente chez les autres 
Clic sur le petit triangle a gauche du nom pour voir tes sources, ce sera indiqu&#233; si le fichier est complet chez eux, et &#233;ventuellement ta place en liste d'attente

Avec edonkey, il faut &#234;tre (tr&#232;s) patient, surtout si le nombre de source est limit&#233; (c'est ton cas)


----------



## tantoillane (16 Novembre 2006)

OK merci, je crois que ce sera tout (jusqu'&#224; la prochaine ...   )


----------

